# Early Bird or Night Owl? It may explain your outlook!



## QuickSilver (Feb 6, 2015)

http://www.livescience.com/20880-morning-people-happier.html



> The new study looked across the lifespan to see if the morning habits of older individuals contributed to their overall life outlook.
> The researchers studied two populations: a group of 435 adults ages 17 to 38, and a group of 297 older adults, ages 59 to 79. Both groups filled out questionnaires about their emotional state, how healthy
> 
> they feel and their preferred "time of day." [Life's Extremes: Early Birds vs. Night Owls]
> ...



I've always been a Morning Person... I'm at my peak in the morning.. energy and ambition wise... By 3pm.... I'm on a downward slide..  I've also always been a happy person..     How about you?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 6, 2015)

Always been a night owl. The habit started when I was a kid because of my dad's work schedule (6-midnight shift in a factory). At school and jobs I was always up late trying meet deadlines.   After retiring, too many things more fun to do than sleeping, so I just keep putting off going to bed.  I don't seem to get sleepy.


----------



## LogicsHere (Feb 6, 2015)

Have always been a morning person as well. I, also start winding down between 2:00 and 3:00 in the afternoon.  For the most part I "try" to be happy although caring for my  mother the last 4 years has left me with bouts of depression.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm the same as nancy, I've been a night owl all my life. It kinda clashes with me having to be up for work at 5am, so I find myself going to bed at 9 or 10pm ..however on my days off, I stay up as late as possible the night before.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 6, 2015)

Night owl here....like Holly, when I worked 6.00am to 6.00 pm 3 days out of 6; it nearly killed me!


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 6, 2015)

Morning person here too, always have been, go to bed early, get up early.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm more of a night owl so had to struggle to get up early to go to work or school.  I'd prefer to go to bed at midnight and get up at 8.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 6, 2015)

I reach my activity peak around 5 PM, then it slowly tapers off until around 8 PM when I hit the rack and open my book.

The next day....same thing...up @ around 6 or 7 AM...........and repeat.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 6, 2015)

I love the early morning hours... in the summer I like to sit in the backyard and watch the sun come up with a nice cup of coffee...   I used to really enjoy a smoke at that time... with the coffee... but alas....  no more... not for 20 years.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 6, 2015)

Definitely a "morning person" here. During my high school years, being raised on a small hog farm, had to get up around 6AM during the school week to feed/water hogs and chickens. Same went on during the summer months. Got to sleep in until 7AM on Sunday. Basically, it was "lights out" at 10PM at our house. Then, came the Navy and when they say "we will guarantee you 1 hour of sleep", they really meant it, but still had to get up at "revile" at 6AM each morning. Could go to bed any time I wanted to, unless I was on a Watch at sea or next to a pier, but the "wake up" time was always 6AM for the crew. Only time we could sleep in until 7AM was if we had stood a Mid-Watch. We had to put a sign on our bunk that read "Mid-Watch" or we'd be woken up with the rest of the sailors. 

There have been times that I was a "Night Owl". That is when I go to my favorite nightclub and stay until it closed. Other times is when wife and I went to Vegas, but we'd take a two hour nap in the afternoon, so we'd be ready for the "Night Owl" stuff that night. But, the next morning, I'd have us up and at buffet breakfast between 8 and 9AM. Ever seen the Vegas Strip at that time......looks like a Ghost Town!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm a pretty happy person, but having been forced to be a morning person all my life with school and work, I'm becoming more of a night owl now since I retired, and loving it.  I no longer have to set my alarm at 4 or 5 am., or be out and about before the sun comes up.  Night owl to me just means being in bed around 11 or 12, instead of 9 or 10 o'clock.


----------



## DoItMyself (Feb 6, 2015)

I've always been a morning person.  I found it interesting that, back when I was writing a lot of code, if I tried to tackle a problem at 4:00 in the afternoon I often couldn't get my head wrapped around it and solve it.  If I put the same problem on hold until 6:00 AM the next morning and I had no problem solving it in a few minutes.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 6, 2015)

Yes, SB........one of the *GREAT* things about retirement!



SeaBreeze said:


> I'm a pretty happy person, but having been forced to be a morning person all my life with school and work, I'm becoming more of a night owl now since I retired, and loving it.  I no longer have to set my alarm at 4 or 5 am., or be out and about before the sun comes up.  Night owl to me just means being in bed around 11 or 12, instead of 9 or 10 o'clock.


----------



## PA_grandma (Feb 8, 2015)

Used to be a night owl...but now,  at age 80...I go to bed after Jeopardy (7:30) 
and usually wake up around 4:00am


----------

